# W



## Roger Longbottom (18 Mar 2020)

W


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2020)

Are there Anti Lifts blocks?
They're only visible when the window is open.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Mar 2020)

is the black plastic a beading? look closely at the corners to check if they are. You should also see if the top and bottom beads butt up to the sides, or vice versa... which will help you suss out which to remove first. eg. top/bottom, then sides.

If they are beads, try to prise it out starting at the centre using a chisel, palatte knife or something slim. They tend to be click fit on double glazing units as far as I'm aware. They go back in in the opposite order you took them out.

[edit]... you might not want to remove the glazed units from the frames... which is what i'm describing above. Completely missed the sliding bit


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> There is this little chap which appears to be held in with a small Allen bolt.
> View attachment 509074


Try unscrewing that, slide it out, and you should / might be able to lift the whole panel off the runner. Careful, though, they can be heavier than they look.

EDIT: Is there a similar block on the header?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2020)

They look to be fitted 'backwards' the sliding one should be on the inside.

BTW I only know this as the guys who fitted our Conservatory told me ours is and proceeded to lift it off it's runners whilst it was locked.


----------



## Over the Ord (18 Mar 2020)

The wheels on the bottom of the doors should be adjustable which allows the door to drop, you can then lift the frames up over the track and in.
There my be security blocks in the top they should be accessible by removing a side stop which allows the door to slide past the block.
Having spent the last 30 years installing windows and doors that’s what I would expect.

Personally I would by a long handled brush and a bucket.
John


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2020)

Do bear in mind that you will have to put it back once cleaned! As PeteXXX says, they are heavier than they look (probably got steel reinforcing) and you wouldn't want to drop it to the street below! Unless the pics are deceptive they look quite big. Whoever fitted them probably had scaffolding - and there would have been more than one person doing it.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2020)

Oh they aren't as big as I thought...


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2020)

Have you asked your neighbours how they clean theirs?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> They both slide, the inner and the outer.


Ah I see, Like @Kempstonian I thought they were full height.


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Mar 2020)

Get a decent telescopic pole and a mop/ squeegee from a window cleaning supplier. Save you loads of ballache.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Get a decent telescopic pole and a mop/ squeegee from a window cleaning supplier. Save you loads of ballache.


Yep, I use one to clean the Conservatory roof,


----------



## Over the Ord (20 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> They are windows John, not doors, they just slide on runners. Here is a full product picture I took earlier.
> View attachment 509116


I they are that and they will require a wheels or some form of ball bearing. If it’s a ball bearing then they were built not to be removed for security reasons.
John


----------



## Phaeton (20 Mar 2020)

Are you insured? Report that your wife threw a hammer at you & broke them, they come fit new ones that won't need cleaning


----------



## Over the Ord (20 Mar 2020)

Hi having studied the picture in more detail, the bottom track is for a wheel which is on the bottom of the window, the picture that shows a cap on the edge of the windows should pop of with a scraper, the picture that shows the other side have you tried turn the nut to see if the window rises or drops? The blocks in the bottom off the track should be removable if you remove the screw and slide them.
Have look at the following site or goggle search sliding window adjustment.
://www.bhg.com/home-improvement/windows/window-repair/how-to-repair-sliding-windows/

Hope above helps John.


----------



## Poacher (20 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> She'd have to a good shot, she is 3000 miles away!!!!.....The basis for a good marriage 😀


Snap! Mrs Poacher's in Antigua right now, due back in about 10 days time, but I'm starting to worry that she might get back before total lockdown. 
I love her really, and miss her more with every passing day.


----------

